# [Wet Thumb Forum]-Connecting canister filter and external reactor.



## sjogren1 (Feb 23, 2004)

How does the Reactor 1000 connect with the FilStar XP2? I know that I'm engineering dyslexic. I'm going to purchase an Aqua Botanic System 2 and a Dupla Check Valve from Robert very soon(awaiting funds). Also probably connect in a pH controller and solenoid. I know that Rex and others feel them to be frivolous, but I'm disabled and any automation helps.Does the System 2 come with any guides?


----------



## sjogren1 (Feb 23, 2004)

How does the Reactor 1000 connect with the FilStar XP2? I know that I'm engineering dyslexic. I'm going to purchase an Aqua Botanic System 2 and a Dupla Check Valve from Robert very soon(awaiting funds). Also probably connect in a pH controller and solenoid. I know that Rex and others feel them to be frivolous, but I'm disabled and any automation helps.Does the System 2 come with any guides?


----------



## Doomer (Feb 2, 2003)

I've got my reactor 1000 hooked to the output of an Eheim 2228. Works well.









I use a Milwaukee controller and it works perfectly. I bought it from Spectra-Pure back in November and they didn't charge me for it till last week plus they had the cheapest price on the web. Whata deal.







Highly recommended.

The individual parts of the system 2 come with instructions but you really don't need any. It all goes together easily and works well. I would recommend that you pay a little extra and get the Aqua Medic bubble counter. The one I got with my system wasn't very good. It started leaking about a week after I hooked it up. The Aqua Medic is much better.


----------

